
LTAlang: A simple to-JavaScript compiler - jjant
https://github.com/jjant/LTAlang
======
jjant
A simple compiler which illustrates: 1\. How easy it is to use bison/flex to
make a parser for your own language. 2\. How to write your own custom AST-to-
code generator (which in this case, outputs JS).

